# Methode aus anderer Klasse ausführen



## ErrorCode (3. Nov 2007)

Kann mir jemand erklären bzw. ein kleines Beispiel geben, wie man eine Methode einer anderen Klasse aufrufen kann? Außerdem sollen Parameter an die auszuführende Methode übergeben werden.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Nov 2007)

statisch:

```
Klasse.methodeS("hallo");
```

nicht statisch:

```
Klasse x = new Klasse();
x.methode("bla");
```

wobei

```
public class Klasse{

public static void methodeS(String s){
System.out.println(s);
}

public void method(String s){
System.out.println(s);
}
}
```


----------



## Beni (3. Nov 2007)

In diesem Buch steht einiges das dir weiterhelfen kann, auch ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## ErrorCode (3. Nov 2007)

Es hat geklappt, danke.


----------

